# what colors do i need to breed to produce



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I would like to bread a brunner pouter that is all black with a white bar on the wings or wings with whit tips .i have a pair of black and a red cock and a yellow hen . I'm sure i don't have the colors i need to produce what i want .I know this may take several years to do but any info would be great 
thanks


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

If you want white bars, you will need toy stencil. The best place to get toy stencil for your purposes would probably be a white barred starling (I cannot think of any pouter breeds with toy stencil). You will need to breed many F1 and F2 birds, but it isn't impossible.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The good news is there is already toy stencil white bars in Brunner pouters. Here is an example, bred by Tom Bollinger:

http://npausa.com/news/lancaster2009gn/Brunner Pouter, Blue White Bar 855 OC, Tom Bollinger.jpg

You'd need to put this bird on your best black, then mate them together, then put the babies from those back on the Ts parent, mate those black children together showing the best Ts, then repeat until you get what you are looking for.

Or it may be easier to get white bar Saxon pouters (make sure to ask the breeder if it is indeed Ts white bar or white bar created from reduced or opal, which are no good for this!). You'd have to do some work to get them back to Brunner type though, as they have heavy muffs and larger in body size.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks I seen a bird just like that and it's mate at the last show that we were all at . bob had them for sale .. I might look into getting a pair from him
I also know this is not going to be a small feet it is going to take a lot of work and trail and era ...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it will take some time to perfect but it is very possible  Easier than a lot of projects going on right now. At least if you can get them in the same breed, all you have to worry about (well for the most part) is color. The big thing at first may be separating the spread from check or t-pattern (assuming they are not bars underneath the spread) and moving it to barred birds.


----------

